# Sick sheep?



## Y632405 (May 5, 2016)

After one of me sheep lambing she started acting a bit strange. Her lamb died and I thought maybe she was sad. Well within a month she started losing her wool so much that it looks like she was sheered. Today I noticed she was limping on one foot so I brought her into the barn and all her hooves are falling off. Like falling all the way off. What is going on with my sheep?  I don't want to lose her.


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2016)

I have no idea what this is, but here are some people that might.
*norseofcourse*
*SheepGirl*
*Baymule*
*purplequeenvt*
*alsea1.*


----------



## Latestarter (May 5, 2016)

Greetings @Y632405 and welcome to BYH. So sorry you're dealing with this sheep issue and that you lost the lamb. I'd like to add a couple of other names who may be able to help: @Roving Jacobs @Sheepshape @secuono  Have you called in a vet? From the sounds of it this issue might require one. You may have multiple issues at this point. Hope you get it all sorted out.

Ummm @TAH I don't know, but don't think linking their profile pages will "tag" them to let them know about this post... I believe you need to do an "@" followed by their name. If you start typing the name, it should auto fill for you. So @purplequeenvt @SheepGirl @norseofcourse


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2016)

I have never done that and it has taged them. I agree with latestarter about calling a vet.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 6, 2016)

Loss of fleece often happens after any severe shock to the system, and a weakened line can occur in the hooves, though the hoof doesn't usually fall off completely. A similar thing occurs in humans and leads to hair loss and the development of a weakened ridge in the finger and toe nails called Beau's lines.

Could your ewe have had an infection which caused the lamb loss, Herd lurker? Was she fit and healthy up until the time of lambing?

Is it possible that she has had Contagious Ovine Digital dermatitis (CODD) at the same time as lambing? (This will cause a lame sheep who has a spongy, infected area which is right at the top of the hoof rather than the part in contact with the ground and  can lead to hoof loss?

Sorry to welcome you to the forum under these circumstances.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 6, 2016)

The wool peeling off that much is usually due to a bad infection/fever, although the stress of losing a lamb might do it. Definitely take her temp and call out a vet who can look her over, especially if you don't know what killed her lamb.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 6, 2016)

Welcome from Ohio, sorry your first post is not a happier one.  I echo what the others have said, I would have a vet out and soon.  Was the lamb full term or early?  Do you know why it died?  What breed is your sheep?

Good luck, I hope you can help her.


----------



## Y632405 (May 12, 2016)

So my sheep had hoove rot. Been treating it for a few days now and she is much better!!
Vet said it is normal for them to lose their wool if it's been awhile since their last sheer. crazy!
And I need to give my prego some extra vitamins when they are prego. The people we bought her from said she will twin every time but will reject 1 lamb .
Thank you for all your help.  I was so scared I was going to lose her.


----------

